# Whois für Email Adressen



## Amr0d (29. September 2003)

Ich habe nen kleines Problem und zwar schickt mir eine Bekanntin immer Emails das geht auch super aber wenn ich an exakt die selbe Adresse Emails zurückschicke bekomme ich nen "Failure" vom Mailer Daemon bei anderen Email Adressen gehts einwandfrei. Die Adresse kommt aus Brasilien falls das was damit zu tun hat und ich nutze zum verschicken und empfangen OE. Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Hm, haste die Fehlermail mal genau gelesen?
Das kann z.B. auch sein das ihre Mailbox voll ist etc.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Amr0d (29. September 2003)

Wo steht denn das Und was sollte da stehen

//offtopic
hörst du Metal Weil dein Titel "Son of Northern Darkness" ist von einer Band die heißt Immortal


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Poste mal die Mail, falls nicht zu lang!

//Offtopic:
Yoah, auch wenns Immortal leider nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## Amr0d (29. September 2003)

Da hat mein Chef aber was gegen, ist nämlich seine Brasilianerrin  ich habe sie gerade nochmal verschickt und mal sehen ob sie wieder zurück kommt. Ich habe das mit der Bekanntin nur vorgeschoben weils eigentlich keiner wissen soll das er nen Verhältnis mit ner anderen hat aber mich solls nicht stören

//off topic

Ja schade aber ihre Cd's gibts ja noch villeicht machen dies ja wie bei den Elvis Liedern und machen neue ohne die Band  mein Titel ist von Nargaroth falls du den kennst


----------



## Erpel (29. September 2003)

Du kanns doch den inhaltlichen Teil sowie die genaue Adresse unkenntlich machen. Das ist für den Grund nicht interessant es geht ja nur um den technischen Teil


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Naja, wenn die  Mailbox voll wäre wäre die Mail wahrscheinblich sofort zurück gekommen.

/// OffTopic:
Nö, kenn ich nich....
Aber Immortal waren echt geil, eben "Damned in Black" *g*


----------

